

Storm on Demand, very cheap high-end dedicated servers - smilliken
https://www.stormondemand.com/pricing/

======
smilliken
I thought I'd share this with HN, in case someone was in the market for high-
end dedicated servers. The prices seem much cheaper than anywhere else I've
seen.

(I don't have any affiliation with this vendor)

